# BEIJING - 2022 Winter Olympics / XXIV Olympic Winter Games ‎



## gabriel campos (Jul 13, 2010)

Beijing won by 4 votes Almaty and will host the 2022 Olympics.

_Master Plan_


----------



## Kot Bazilio (Mar 8, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## oritaorighta (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm sure they'll put on great games!


----------



## GTR66 (Aug 3, 2010)

oritaorighta said:


> I'm sure they'll put on great games!


They will put on a great games. They set the bar when it comes to an opening ceremony. Cant wait to book my tickets to go to China to witness the winter games.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Congrats Beijing


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

Good Luck B!


----------



## BigVicTIA (Aug 29, 2012)

The Water Cube will be temporarily renamed the Ice Cube during the games!


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

I can just picture their opening ceremony and something very spectacular again.


----------



## vitacit (Feb 8, 2008)

bad decision


----------



## Turkiiish (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Ski Ground at Chongli County (Zhangjiakou) - 张家口 崇礼 某滑雪场*
Chongli County, Zhangjiakou City, Hebei Province, Northern China


Chongli County in Zhangjiakou City, Hebei Province, 220 km from downtown Beijing, will host all the Ski Events of the *2022 Winter Olympics*





















DSC_6551 by manxi zhang, on Flickr



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2022 Winter Olympic Games will help to boost the construction of Ski Resorts in many parts of the county.
Here is a New Ski Resort (opened late last year) from Ngawa Prefecture (Southwest China's Sichuan Province) at the East Edge of the Tibetan Plateau:




*Mount Jiuding - Taiziling (4,969 M) Ski Resort - 九鼎山-太子岭 滑雪度假胜地*
Mao County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


Most of China's famous ski resorts are found either in Northeastern or in Northern Part of the country because of the favorable freezing weather. 
In contrast, due to the mild winter weather, there are only a handful of ski resorts can be named from South China. Like this one, they all position themselves at high altitude mountains. 

Mount Jiuding-Taiziling Ski Resort with the current base elevation at 2,730 metres, and the summit elevation of 2,970 metres (trail 2.5km) will have both ends extended to 2,300M and 4,468M (trail 136km) by year 2020, 
expecting it to be the *World's First Ski Resort with Vertical Rise of over 2,000M*



Photos from *Mount Jiuding-Taiziling Scenic Area's official Website (Chinese Texts Only)*



*Spring & Summer*







































*Autumn*


































*Winter - the Newly Opened Ski Resort (Opened Last December)*











































​


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

Congratulations to Beijing 2022 (^_^) :applause::applause::applause:
I Love China :banana2::banana2:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Bid win will boost regional links, create jobs*
China Daily _Excerpt_
2015-08-01 

Success fits with the national project to integrate development and control pollution, mayor says

Bid win will boost regional links, create jobs

Bid officials said winning the hosting rights for the 2022 Winter Olympics will fuel regional integration between Beijing, Tianjin and Hebei province, especially on transportation, air pollution control and tourism.

Beijing hosting the Games with Zhangjiakou in Hebei fits nicely with the national project to pursue integrated development between the three areas, according to Wang Anshun, Beijing's mayor.

Wang said on Friday that a successful bid would greatly fuel the industrial structure of the combined region by offering improved infrastructure facilities.

The joint rights would also require closer cooperation between the two host cities, advance efforts to control air pollution and boost winter sports, related industries and tourism, which could create more jobs and improve residents' livelihoods, Wang said.

China has designated three venue clusters in downtown Beijing, Yanqing county and Zhangjiakou.

All the ice events, including speedskating, ice hockey and curling, will be held in downtown Beijing. A Nordic and Biathlon Center will be built in Zhangjiakou and an Alpine Ski Center in Yanqing county, northwest Beijing.

According to a report by the Hebei Academy of Social Sciences, a successful bid means that Zhangjiakou will prepare for the Games by creating more than 400,000 jobs for local residents before 2022.

"The per capita income of residents in Chongli county reached 6,840 yuan ($1,115) last year and that of those living near the ski resorts was higher - more than 40,000 yuan," He Jianghai, deputy Party chief of Zhangjiakou, told the media on July 8.

According to He, last year more than 20,000 local residents joined the booming tourism and related industries, accounting for one-sixth of the county's population.

The county has built a digital urban management center and will promote transportation, entertainment, healthcare facilities and other services for residents, He added.

Construction of a high-speed rail link between Beijing and Zhangjiakou has been speeded up and is scheduled for completion by 2019.

Within five years, 1,500 km of rail line will be operating in the region, placing it among the highest regional concentrations of rail lines globally, according to the national economic planner, which will help with exchanges between residents and businesses.


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

I want to see again Olympic Games in the "Birds nest".

Good luck Beijing!


----------



## Akai (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations! and good luck to Beijing 2022


----------



## blacktrojan3921 (Sep 6, 2010)

Well I guess the safe choice takes precedence over the obvious choice


----------



## Icewave (Dec 28, 2012)

Congratulations to the 1st city in history to host both Summer & Winter Olympics 

Not that only but also the ceremonies will take place in the same stadium

Good luck *China* 

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## GTR66 (Aug 3, 2010)

They say the stadium is only hosting the opening and closing ceremonies. No out door sports will be held in the stadium unlike the summer games where the main stadium hosts the track and field events. Rio will be the first host city where the track and field events will be held outside of the main stadium. Rio's main stadium will host soccer events tho. Is there any links of where we can read about the venues that will be used since they are reusing a lot of the venues from the 2008 Olympics and only doing a few construction projects.


----------



## Icewave (Dec 28, 2012)

Of course by 2022 Olympics 

China Zun will be completed :cheers::cheers: :cheers:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1186075



z0rg said:


>


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

1772 said:


> Too bad South America has its winter in the summer.
> Santiago would be a pretty cool Winter Olympics site.


They'd probably allow it for them, that's probably Chile and New Zealand's best chance at hosting an Olympics.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

November 18, 2017 
*2022 Winter Olympics host district opens construction bidding*
Xinhua 

Suburban Beijing's Yanqing district, home to Xiaohaituo Mountain, one of the host sites for the 2022 Winter Olympics, launched bidding for sports venue construction on Friday.

The venues open for bidding are the Olympic Village and mountain media center, as well as the transformation and operation of the Yanqing Olympic venue cluster after the games conclude.

Beijing and Zhangjiakou City in north China's Hebei Province won a joint bid to host the 2022 Winter Olympic Games in July 2015.

With ample snow in the winter and high-altitude mountains, Yanqing lies between Beijing's city proper and Zhangjiakou. The venue cluster in the rural district is set to stage the Alpine skiing, bobsled and luge events for the 2022 Games as well as to house a national training base.

Zhang Yuan, deputy district chief, said at the launch of the bidding that Yanqing's Olympic sports venues will be high-quality engineering projects to promote China's ice and snow sports.

He said the open bidding is expected to draw private investment and construction contractors, preferably those with advanced technology and winter events operating experience.

The construction contracts will be in the form of public-private partnerships, including Build-Own-Operate (BOO) and Rebuild-Operate-Transfer (ROT) projects. The terms of the partnership will be 30 years, he said.


----------



## Andreww (Jun 25, 2010)

New logos.



















http://www.beijing2022.cn/en/


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

--


> *New Logos For Beijing 2022 Olympics and Paralympics Revealed*
> By Robert Livingstone | Published Dec 15, 2017
> 
> New logos representing the Beijing 2022 Olympic and Paralympic Games were launched Friday at the National Aquatics Centre in the Chinese Capital. At precisely 20:22 local time during a ceremony at the ‘Water Cube’, a planned venue for the Games in 2022, Chinese Vice Premier Zhang Gaoli, International Olympic Committee (IOC) Vice President Yu Zaiqing and Beijing 2022 President Cai Qi revealed the new logos.
> ...


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

I actually don't mind them, at least they're not boring


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Леонид (Jan 11, 2008)

nice videos


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Feb 15, 2018
TIME _Excerpt_
*Everything We Know So Far About the 2022 Winter Olympics*

The 2022 Winter Olympics are four years away, but the planning and work to create the infrastructure for the XXIV Olympic Winter Games began years ago. Even as the world’s attention turned to the 2018 Winter Olympic Games in PyeongChang, South Korea this month, preparations for the next Winter Olympic Games has continued. The 2022 Winter Olympics will be held in February of that year, lasting just over two weeks from Feb. 4 to Feb. 20.

The next Winter Olympics are being held in China’s capital city of Beijing, in the Hebei province, with some events happening in neighboring towns.

Beijing also hosted the 2008 Summer Olympics. The 2022 Winter Olympics will make Beijing the only city ever to host both the Summer and Winter Olympics.

The Beijing Winter Olympics require building major infrastructure, some of which already exists from the 2008 Summer Games (helping to lower costs), according the official Olympics website. China is building six new competition venues for the next Winter Olympics, three of which were previously planned, to augment the six existing venues that were built for the 2008 Games.

Three “Game zones” are being organized in Beijing, Yanqing and Zhangjiakou, with Beijing planned as the venue for the Olympics Opening and Closing ceremonies as well as ice sports, the website says.

Yanqing and Zhangjiakou, which are located northwest of Beijing near a mountain range, will each host different events. All of the skiing events (except alpine) and biathlon will take place in Zhangjiakou, and bobsled, skeleton, luge and alpine skiing will happen in the Yanqing zone.

Hosting the Olympic games is extremely expensive, and costs have only risen in recent years. Countries shell out billions of dollars for a moment in the spotlight on the world stage.

China spent a record $40 billion on the 2008 Olympics, only to be outdone eight years later by Russia, which spent $55 billion on the Sochi Games, taking home the gold for the most expensive Olympics of all time.

The 2022 Winter Olympics’ budget is much smaller, at $3.9 billion, but the Games could still cost more than that, according to the Wall Street Journal. China’s original budget for the 2008 Olympics was $4.6 billion, but the Games went about $35 billion over budget.

More : http://time.com/5158769/next-winter-olympics-2022/


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

By Populous ( https://populous.com/news/2017/05/0...peed-skating-arena-2022-winter-olympic-games/ ) ...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

February 24, 2018 
*Beijing 'will have enough snow' for 2022 Winter Olympics*
Xinhua _Excerpt_ 

PYEONGCHANG - Beijing will have enough snow, natural or manmade, for the 2022 Winter Olympics, an official from the Beijing Organizing Committee for the 2022 Olympic Winter Games (BOCOG) said here on Saturday. 

Chang Yu, the director of media and communications department of BOCOG, told reporters at a press conference, "We don't have a lot of snow in Beijing's urban area, but luckily, those venues in this area will not be affected because they are for ice events and opening and closing ceremonies." 

The snow sports will be held in north Beijing's mountainous Yanqing district and Zhangjiakou of Hebei Province. 

"In Yanqing, the average annual snowfall is about 53 milimeters and that of Zhangjiakou is 39. We will have enough water resources (to make snow). We are preparing relative technologies to keep up with IOC requirements. " 

Yanqing, located 74 kilometers northwest of central Beijing, will host five events including Alpine skiing, bobsleigh, skeleton and luge while Zhangjiakou, 180km away from Beijing, stage snowbarding, freestyle skiing, cross country skiing, ski jumping, nordic combined and biathlon. 

The snow used for Winter Olympic Games is normally manmade. At least 98 per cent of the snow for the PyeongChang Olympics is fake although the annual snowfall here is about 152 milimeters, almost three times of Yanqing.


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## N830MH (Jun 26, 2015)

swifty78 said:


> I actually don't mind them, at least they're not boring


No. I don't like to be boring. I always like to watch winter Olympics.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Good for you


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*China’s Approach to 2022 Winter Olympics: Faster, Higher, Stronger, Cheaper*
Beijing tried to wow the world with the 2008 Games. Now, building is relatively restrained in a town that will host key events.
Wall Street Journal _Excerpt_
Feb. 22, 2018 

A decade ago, China pulled out all the stops in an effort to dazzle the world for the Beijing Summer Olympics, spending an estimated $42 billion and building showcase projects such as the “Bird’s Nest” stadium that sits mostly empty now.

More : https://www.wsj.com/articles/chinas...ics-faster-higher-stronger-cheaper-1519295403


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

国家速滑馆效果图









冬奥会高山滑雪中心效果图


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

China News 中国新闻网
@Echinanews
Beijing released the construction plan for Winter Olympics venues and facilities on Thursday. Pictures show artist rendering of the National Winter Games Training Stadium, the Big Air and the National Sliding Centre.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

National Speed Skate Center u/c



















and curling


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

January 15, 2019 
*Preparations for 2022 Olympics gearing up*
China Daily _Excerpt_

China's preparation this year for the 2022 Winter Olympics will focus on venue readiness and training of Games-related staff, according to local governments.

Despite the deep winter chill and tough outdoor conditions, construction sites in northern Beijing's Olympic park and its mountainous Yanqing district are bustling with workers and machinery in the process of building the National Speed Skating Oval, the National Alpine Skiing Center and National Sliding Center, three new venues of the 26 needed for the Olympics over three zones－in Beijing's downtown, Yanqing and the capital's co-host Zhangjiakou, Hebei province.

Major structures of all four new competition venues in Beijing, including the Big Air slope in Shougang Industrial Park, will be completed by the end of this year

With three years to go before the Olympics opens in February 2022, construction will be accelerated. Major structures of all four new competition venues in Beijing, including the Big Air slope in Shougang Industrial Park, will be completed by the end of this year, according to the city's construction regulatory body.

Completion of the Alpine skiing center in Yanqing within two years will allow the first official test event for the 2022 Winter Olympics, an international Alpine skiing race, to run on the mountain slope in early 2020, according to Wang Gang, director of Beijing Major Projects Construction Headquarters Office.

"We are well ahead of schedule in preparing all the venues for the Games with all the new venues in downtown Beijing and Yanqing to take shape this year," he said on Monday during the annual session of the Beijing Municipal People's Congress.

The office also said that the transformation of eight existing venues from the 2008 Summer Olympics, to serve competition, ceremony and media functions in 2022, is in full swing and is expected to be complete in early 2021.

The repurposing of the National Aquatics Center－known as the Water Cube for hosting swimming in 2008－into the Ice Cube for curling in 2022, and the National Indoor Stadium, built for gymnastics at the Summer Games, into the ice hockey arena, will be the main focus this year, according to the city's municipal development and reform commission.

Major progress is also expected in Zhangjiakou this year as Hebei Governor Xu Qin revealed on Monday that all eight competition and noncompetition venues for six snow-based sports－snowboarding, freestyle skiing, cross-country skiing, ski jumping, Nordic combined and biathlon－in the city's mountainous Chongli district are scheduled to be finished this year.

"Hebei will construct the venues and supporting infrastructure for the Games with high quality," Xu said in a government work report to an annual session of the provincial people's congress.

Chongli district, about 150 kilometers northwest of Beijing, will be connected by a high-speed railway with Beijing, which will cut the travel time from the current three hours by bus to 50 minutes once construction is completed by the end of this year.

Chongli is also striving to develop a winter sports industry, with 15 overseas companies having signed development deals with local partners in winter tourism, equipment manufacturing and education, according to the work report.

More : https://www.chinadailyhk.com/articles/252/129/145/1547542595109.html?newsId=59239


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Beijing 2022 preparation progresses amid fight against novel coronavirus*
_Excerpt_

BEIJING, Feb. 18 (Xinhua) -- With Beijing 2022 in less than two years, the sudden novel coronavirus outbreak posed challenges to the Games' preparation, but everything went in order as scheduled.

The Beijing Organizing Committee for the 2022 Olympic and Paralympic Winter Games (BOCOG) held a high-level video conference on Monday with the International Olympic Committee (IOC) on the preparations for Beijing 2022.

"After the coronavirus outbreak, president Thomas Bach sent letters to the Chinese Olympic Committee, expressing his confidence that the Games' preparations will not be affected. Mr. Samaranch Jr. extended high praise over China's effort to contain the epidemic and his confidence in its victory. Although we did not meet in person in recent days, BOCOG has been keeping in close communications with Mr. Samaranch Jr., Mr. Dubi and other IOC officials, reporting important updates," said Zhang Jiandong, Beijing vice mayor and BOCOG executive vice president.

The construction of the National Sleigh and Luge Center in Yanqing was not suspended during the Chinese New Year holidays.

Workers and operation team for the National Alpine Skiing Center in the Yanqing competition zone already returned to work after a two-day brief break during the holidays to make sure the track and the snow meet Olympic standards.

More : http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2020-02/18/c_138795656.htm


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Three venues in Yanqing Zone of Beijing 2022 see steady progress *
_Excerpt_

BEIJING, May 13 (Xinhua) -- Three venues in Yanqing Zone of Beijing Winter Olympic Games are progressing steadily, the construction unit of Yanqing competition area confirmed on Wednesday.

Competition venues National Alpine Skiing Center and National Sliding Center are estimated to be completed at the end of this year and the non-competition venue Yanqing Winter Olympic Village's athletes model residence area scheduled to appear in June.

Yanqing District has done its best to prevent the COVID-19 pandemic as work returns to normal. On March 10, the National Sliding Center project team completed the ice-making work of the track in 10 days. At present, track lighting, signaling, scoring, and other auxiliary facilities are being installed as planned.

Despite the cancellation of FIS Ski World Cup in Yanqing, the National Alpine Skiing Center project team has completed the ice like snow track with a total length of 600 meters on the racing track, focusing on strengthening the data collection and sorting during the window period of the snow season event, and providing support for the snowmaking, snow pressing, patrol and rescue, and ropeway operation for the next snow season.

More : Three venues in Yanqing Zone of Beijing 2022 see steady progress - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

The mascots for the 2022 Winter Olympics and 2022 Winter Paraolympics are here.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Over 160 rights groups call on IOC chief to revoke 2022 Beijing Winter Games *
_Excerpt_
Sept 9, 2020

BEIJING (Reuters) - Over 160 human rights advocacy groups have delivered a joint letter to the chief of the International Olympic Committee (IOC) calling for it to reconsider its choice to award China the 2022 Winter Games in light of Beijing’s human rights record.

It is the largest such coordinated effort so far following several months of similar calls from individual rights groups, and comes as Beijing is facing increased international backlash over policies including its treatment of ethnic Uighurs in Xinjiang and new security laws in Hong Kong.

“The IOC must recognise that the Olympic spirit and the reputation of the Olympic Games will suffer further damage if the worsening human rights crisis, across all areas under China’s control, is simply ignored,” said the letter, which was released on Tuesday.

More : Over 160 rights groups call on IOC chief to revoke 2022 Beijing Winter Games


----------



## wojtek354 (Aug 3, 2013)

owww now they see olympic in china one and half year before tournament?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* No plans to ask British athletes to boycott Beijing 2022 Winter Olympics *
The Telegraph _Excerpt_
Oct 7, 2020

There are no plans to ask British athletes to boycott the Olympics, despite the Foreign Secretary refusing to rule out the UK snubbing the next Winter Games over China’s treatment of the Uighur Muslims.

The Daily Telegraph has been told the Government has not discussed boycotting Beijing 2022 after Dominic Raab said on Tuesday that it “may not be possible” to “separate sport from diplomacy and politics” when asked whether such action would send a strong message.

On Wednesday, Whitehall sources sought to play down the prospect of any kind of boycott and completely ruled out one that would extend beyond a refusal to send Government ministers and officials, as well as members of the Royal Family, to the Games.

More : No plans to ask British athletes to boycott Beijing 2022 Winter Olympics


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Which is the most costly winter olympics, the Russian one?


----------



## Mark909 (Nov 9, 2020)

hkskyline said:


> *Beijing 2022 preparation progresses amid fight against novel coronavirus*
> _Excerpt_
> 
> BEIJING, Feb. 18 (Xinhua) -- With Beijing 2022 in less than two years, the sudden novel coronavirus outbreak posed challenges to the Games' preparation, but everything went in order as scheduled.
> ...


Juan Antonio Samaranch Jr., Chairman of the IOC Coordination Commission for the Preparation of Beijing for the 2022 Winter Olympics, said that the organizers of the 2022 Winter Olympics in Beijing have made impressive progress in the past few months, despite the coronavirus epidemic.
But before that, many leaders of international sports expressed concerns. China is the first country to be hit by COVID-19. Nevertheless, the Chinese are building projects according to the schedule. Two skating rinks have already been built in Beijing - one for curling and the other for short track. By the end of the year, a ski sports centre and an Olympic village will be operational.
In the meantime, we are all looking forward to the 2022 Winter Olympics, you can tickle your nerves among the best esport bookmakers


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* All ice rinks in Beijing competition zone of Beijing 2022 to produce ice by end of this year *
_Excerpt_

BEIJING, Nov. 15 (Xinhua) -- All ice rinks in the Beijing competition zone of Beijing 2022 have completed site construction and will produce ice by the end of this year, according to the Beijing Major Projects Construction Headquarters Office on Sunday.

Several days ago, the first ice rink made by carbon dioxide transcritical direct cooling for the Beijing Winter Olympic Games was born in the Capital Gymnasium which is a competition venue for short track speed skating and figure skating.

The carbon dioxide transcritical direct cooling technology makes ice with carbon dioxide which has good refrigeration performance and can improve energy efficiency by 30% compared with conventional refrigerant. In addition, all of its waste heat can be recovered and reused. The Capital Gymnasium can save more than 1 million kilowatts of electricity every year by using the heat source generated by carbon dioxide ice making.

Among 15 ice rinks in the Beijing competition zone, seven ice rinks will adopt the carbon dioxide transcritical direct cooling technology which has been used in the Winter Olympics for the first time, making the Beijing Winter Olympics the first Winter Olympic Games to use carbon dioxide refrigerant on a large scale in history.

All 15 ice surfaces in the Beijing competition consist of one in National Speed Skating Oval, two in National Indoor Stadium, two in National Aquatics Center, three in Wukesong Sports Center, five in Capital Gymnasium park and two in National Disabled Ice Sports Training Center.

More : All ice rinks in Beijing competition zone of Beijing 2022 to produce ice by end of this year - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Xhaka said:


> Which is the most costly winter olympics, the Russian one?


I think Sochi was the most costly of all time, Summer or Winter


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

the spliff fairy said:


> I think Sochi was the most costly of all time, Summer or Winter


This is insane a read about 50 billion total cost of Sochi winter Olympics which surpass the Beijing one and London by two times


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Beijing 2022 prepares for adapted testing program amid pandemic countermeasures *
_Excerpt_

BEIJING, Nov. 25 (Xinhua) -- International test events for the 2022 Winter Olympic and Paralympic Games in Beijing are set to be replaced by an adapted testing program because of the COVID-19 pandemic.

As global travel restrictions are largely likely to remain for the coming months, Beijing 2022 organizers have decided to cancel a series of test events that had been planned for the first quarter of next year.

The four parties involved are the Beijing 2022 organizing committee (BOCOG), the Winter Olympic International Federations, the International Olympic Committee (IOC) and the International Paralympic Committee (IPC). 


More : Xinhua Headlines: Beijing 2022 prepares for adapted testing program amid pandemic countermeasures - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

Xhaka said:


> This is insane a read about 50 billion total cost of Sochi winter Olympics which surpass the Beijing one and London by two times


Don't forget that compared to the existing infrastructure of Beijing 2022, the costs of Sochi 2014 were skewed by the fact that there were no existing venues or suitable basic infrastructure at all. The $50billion included the mass renovation of two entire towns in the mountains (Krasnaya Polyana & Esto Sadok), a high-speed rail line to those towns, a complete rebuild of the highway into the mountains, a major renovation of the international airport, and the building of all venues from scratch. These included an entirely new 40,000-seat main stadium, FIVE entirely new indoor arenas, new sliding and ski-jumping venues, and an entirely new ski resort. Aside from that, Sochi's proximity to ethnic conflicts in the Caucasus would have bumped up the anti-terrorism budget. All of this in a country where corruption and shady dealings in the construction industry and political indifference to cost blowouts are par-for-the-course.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Will politics triumph over athletics?









The US has accused China of carrying out genocide. Will it now boycott the 2022 Beijing Olympics? | CNN


The United States' determination that China is committing genocide in Xinjiang presents a rare moral predicament for athletes and countries preparing to compete in the 2022 Winter Olympics in Beijing.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Over 180 rights groups and activists call for boycott of Beijing 2022 Winter Olympics citing crackdown on dissent * 
Hong Kong Free Press _Excerpt_ 
Feb 4, 2021

Over 180 human rights groups and activists have called on governments around the world to boycott the 2022 Winter Olympics to be held in Beijing, citing “appalling rights abuses and crackdowns on dissent” by the Chinese authorities.

In a joint letter published on Wednesday, campaigners concerned with the human rights situation in Hong Kong, Tibet, Xinjiang and Southern Mongolia urged world leaders shun the prestigious international sporting event a year ahead of its opening.

Rights groups and activists warned that participation in the games may encourage further abuses. They described the 2008 Summer Olympics held in Beijing as “emboldening” Beijing to tighten its grip on the Tibetan and Uyghur minority communities. The letter also cited young people in Hong Kong as being “rounded up by the thousands for simply advocating for democracy.”

More : Over 180 rights groups and activists call for boycott of Beijing 2022 Winter Olympics citing crackdown on dissent | Hong Kong Free Press HKFP


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Preparations on track for 2022 Beijing Winter Olympic Games: FM *
_Excerpt_ 

BEIJING, Feb. 14 (Xinhua) -- China welcomes delegations from across the world to attend the 2022 Beijing Winter Olympic Games and will definitely make the games worthwhile, State Councilor and Foreign Minister Wang Yi said Sunday.

Wang made the remarks at a meeting with ambassadors to China and other senior diplomats.

Around 30 ambassadors to China and senior diplomats visited the Zhangjiakou competition zone of the 2022 Beijing Winter Olympic Games in Hebei province on Sunday.

More : Preparations on track for 2022 Beijing Winter Olympic Games: FM - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Olympic Boycotts Don’t Work But China’s Worked Up Anyway *
Bloomberg _Excerpt_ 
Feb 19, 2021

King Canute had an easier task ordering the sea to behave. The International Olympic Committee has long insisted on trying to keep politics out of sport, a hopeful assertion of its power to command the rhythms of an uncooperative natural order. It was never realistic. Like the tide, the world keeps rushing in.

Six months before the Tokyo Olympics was scheduled to start last year, the IOC sought to outlaw any politically tinged protests by athletes, such as taking a knee. With the summer games yet to take place after the pandemic intervened, a potentially far thornier controversy is now rearing its head: the Winter Olympics in Beijing, a year from now.

Pressure for a boycott of the Beijing games shows signs of starting to gather momentum. In recent days, opposition lawmakers in the U.S., U.K. and Canada have called for their countries to pull out or press for the games to be moved. That follows the publication this month of an open letter by 180 human rights and activist groups, which cited China’s “unrelenting crackdown” on basic freedoms in Xinjiang, Tibet and Hong Kong.

China denounced the letter, with foreign ministry spokesman Wang Wenbin saying it was “highly irresponsible” for the groups to try to sabotage the games. Their actions wouldn’t be supported by the international community and would never succeed, he said. Hu Xijin, editor-in-chief of the stridently nationalistic Global Times tabloid, tweeted that China “will seriously sanction any country that follows such a call.”

More : Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## californiadreams (Jun 23, 2015)

hkskyline said:


> The International Olympic Committee has long insisted on trying to keep politics out of sport, a hopeful assertion of its power to command the rhythms of an uncooperative natural order. It was never realistic. Like the tide, the world keeps rushing in.



Good luck with that. If anything, Casey Wasserman has been pushing for the idea that athletes and the Olympics need to be more political, not less.

The 2022 games, as was true of the 2008 games too, are being held in a city where Mao Zedung is treated as a national hero. That's not too different from the 1936 games in Berlin, where their version of Mao was still very much alive and even presiding over those Olympics.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*White House leaves door open to boycotting 2022 Beijing Olympics as pressure grows * 
CNBC _Excerpt_ 
Feb 25, 2021

The Biden administration has yet to decide whether or not the U.S. will boycott the 2022 Winter Olympics in Beijing, the White House said Thursday, as pressure grows to bow out of the games in protest of China’s conduct.

“There hasn’t been a final decision made on that, and of course we would look for guidance from the U.S. Olympic Committee,” White House press secretary Jen Psaki said during a briefing when asked where President Joe Biden stood on the issue.

That response marked a slight shift from earlier this month, when Psaki signaled that the U.S. would not change its plans to participate in the quadrennial Winter Games. “We’re not currently talking about changing our posture or our plans as it relates to the Beijing Olympics,” she said Feb. 3.

More : White House leaves door open to boycotting 2022 Beijing Olympics as pressure grows


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

China however didnt boycot any US games in thepast


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364490369501593609


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beijing National Speed Skating Oval - 北京国家速滑馆*








by 马小六 on 500px








by 伍壹伍 on 500px








by WANGYUEBO 8393 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by xhww on 500px








by xhww on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 龚跃贤 on 500px








by 龚跃贤 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Thaiwoo Ski Resort at Chongli District, Zhangjiakou (Hebei Province) - 河北张家口 崇礼 太舞滑雪度假区*
For Beijing 2022 Winter Olympic Games' snowboarding (cross), freestyle skiing events








by 王XIAOZU on 500px








by 王XIAOZU on 500px








by 王XIAOZU on 500px








by 王XIAOZU on 500px



​


----------



## BigVicTIA (Aug 29, 2012)

The 2008 cauldron will be the one permanently lit during the Games


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former **Shougang (or Capital Steel)** Mill Facilities - 首钢园冬奥设施*
Shijingshan District, West Beijing








by 小楼同学studio on 500px








by 青稞的后来 on 500px



​


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439983057977622530


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Winter Olympics Venues Featured in Posters*



Posters for Beijing 2022 Winter Olympics and Paralympics released



Eleven sets of advertising posters for the Beijing 2022 Winter Olympics and Paralympics are released on September 22, 2021 at the opening ceremony of this year's Beijing Design Week in Tongzhou District, Beijing. (Photos provided to China News Service by the Beijing Organizing Committee)



The Beijing Organizing Committee for the two events issued poster solicitation announcement on September 21, 2020 at last year's Beijing Design Week. Eleven sets of posters which combine multiple elements including Winter Olympics, Chinese culture, winter sports and cityscape were eventually selected as the official advertising posters.




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by ELKESUN01 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 136****1412 on 500px








by 136****1412 on 500px








by aming9595（北京•丁明）on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wukesong Sports Center - 五棵松体育中心*
For Ice Hockey Events








by 魏金利 on 500px








by 北陆 on 500px








by 北陆 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*


Test event for Speed Skating China Open starts in Beijing


*
Photo taken on Oct. 8, 2021 shows the ongoing women’s 3000-meter short track speed skating. (Photo: China News Service/Fu Tian)

The 3-day Speed Skating China Open, starting on Friday, is also a test event for the Beijing 2022 Olympic Winter Games, during which athletes from China, South Korea and Netherlands will compete in 12 events.

Chinese speed skater Yang Binyu competes in women’s 3000-meter short track speed skating at the National Speed Skating Ova in Beijing, Oct. 8, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Fu Tian)

An interior photo of the National Speed Skating Oval in Beijing, Oct. 8, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Fu Tian)

Photo taken on Oct. 8, 2021 shows venue staff resurfacing the ice before the race. (Photo: China News Service/Fu Tian)

Photo taken on Oct. 8, 2021 shows media reporters interview athletes after the event. (Photo: China News Service/Fu Tian)



​


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)




----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

a


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

a


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)




----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)




----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)




----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

BigVicTIA said:


> The cauldron lighting will be unlike any other from any Olympic Games according to Zhang


Absolutely. Here is what. Zhang said about the Beijing 2022 Cauldron in the last few minutes of the interview:

Reporter: Will a different ignition method be used for the (2022) Cauldron? 

Zhang: That’s a secret

( but then, a few days later, Zhang talked more about the Beijing 2022 Cauldron)

Zhang: (*the Cauldron) It’s a major reform of the Opening Ceremony.

It will be unprecedented in the over 100 year history of the Olympic Games in line with the concept of low carbon emission.

For the lighting and design of the main cauldron, we’ve come up with a bold idea. I’m very nervous.

I think it’s totally innovative and also very glad this idea has strong support from the Beijing 2022 Organising Committee (BOCOG).

It will be a surprise. …. whether people like it or not ..…..I hope you like it * _(laughs nervously)

(end of interview)_


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

From Google Earth are these images of the Birds Nest Stadium in Beijing:


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

Been looking at the white area on the Stadium floor awhich at first looked like an projection surface,
but if you look closely you can see a solid white square portion of the white oblong shape which is perhaps indication an ice skating surface, as the ends of the oblong are transparent:

If it is indeed an ice rink, then the type of show in store at the Opening Ceremony sounds like it will be pretty amazing spectacle:


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

swifty78 said:


> Shame they can’t do something on a grand scale but I’m sure it will be nice.


Sochi 2014 used 3,000 performers at their stunning Opening Ceremony so expect at Beijing 2022 a stunning show which is spectacular and beautifully artistic. It won’t be on the massive scale of Zhang’s 2008 Summer Games Opening Ceremony, but … and now with what suspiciously looks like an ice rink in the Bird’s Nest Stadium, there will still be a grand show in store for us next month.


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

From BOCOG, this twitter post about the Opening Ceremony and, as Zhang Yimou has mentioned due to the cold, the Opening Ceremony will be less than 100 minutes in length but will use 3,000 performers …..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479815154132918274


----------



## caesarq (Jul 17, 2018)

AustralianFan said:


> From BOCOG, this twitter post about the Opening Ceremony and, as Zhang Yimou has mentioned due to the cold, the Opening Ceremony will be less than 100 minutes in length but will use 3,000 performers …..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479815154132918274


tell me he's talking *only* about the artistic segmente please


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Venues at Yanqing District - 延庆场馆设施*








by 冰之蓝2017 on 500px








by 冰之蓝2017 on 500px



​


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

caesarq said:


> tell me he's talking *only* about the artistic segmente please


I understand that the total length of the Opening Ceremony is 100 minutes as Zhang talks in the interview of not wanting to keep spectators out in the cold for very long. 

So the length of the Opening Ceremony has been cut back. If it is indeed 100 minute total, then the Parade of Nations might be rather quicker than usual with perhaps many athletes opting to be up in the mountain athletes village rather than be down in Beijing for the OC.

We’ll soon find out ….


----------



## BigVicTIA (Aug 29, 2012)

PyeongChang 2018's Opening Ceremony was approximately 2 hours long due to cold weather and to protect spectators from being in the elements. Shorter WoG Ceremonies are the new norm after the big ceremonies in Vancouver and Sochi.

(Both Vancouver and Sochi were held in indoor stadia now outdoor stadiums)


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

Food from above.

Amazing robot technology at Beijing 2022 …..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480985362088529933


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 瑞视觉 on 500px








by 瑞视觉 on 500px








by 瑞视觉 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 庄言Grey on 500px








by 天上来 on 500px

​


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

5G live streaming on the fast train from Beijing to the Zhangjiakou zone …


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480177542686339074


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2022.01.14

*2022 Winter Olympic Games Opening Ceremony Rehearsal - 冬奥开幕式 彩排*








by 庄言Grey on 500px








by vivien on 500px








by 迦楼罗羽 on 500px








by 迦楼罗羽 on 500px




​


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

looks like China is going to follow a similar approach as Japan in its last Olympics and close the venue off to the public
with only select guests able to watch. There are no details on who the invited spectators will be

In Japan's case, two venues were open to ticket holders, but a lottery was held to reduce the number in half in order to create social distancing.
All the other venues were closed. Spectators were invited guests. Usually school children, people who survived disasters, other athletes, etc.









Beijing 2022 spectator policy finalised - Olympic News


The Olympic and Paralympic Winter Games Beijing 2022 spectator policy was announced today. Given the current situation of the COVID-19 pandemic,




olympics.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by LZFAN on 500px








by LZFAN on 500px








by LZFAN on 500px








by Muli on 500px




​


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*NBC Faces ‘Damn Hard’ Beijing Olympics in Convergence of Crises*
Bloomberg _Excerpt_
Jan 19, 2022

When NBC airs the Winter Olympics next month, it will face a mix of epidemiological, geopolitical and logistical challenges unlike anything before.

The pandemic has limited crowds for the winter games in Beijing, which begin Feb. 4, just as it did during the summer games in Tokyo, forcing NBC to rely on other ways to create drama without stadiums filled with cheering fans. The media company is also facing pressure to address China’s human rights record during the broadcast. And in the middle of it all, NBC will show the biggest TV event in America: the Super Bowl in Los Angeles.

“This is an extraordinarily challenging few years for NBC Sports,” Bob Costas, who was the network’s prime-time Olympics host for 24 years, said in an interview. “My hat is off to every one of them. This is damn hard.”

More : Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 阿志 on 500px








by WANGYUEBO 8393  on 500px




​


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* China’s Fake Snow Frenzy for Beijing Olympics Strains Water Supplies*
Bloomberg _Excerpt_
Jan 22, 2022 

Weeks before the world’s best skiers and snowboarders descend on Zhangjiakou, a main site of the Beijing Winter Olympics, a dozen machines furiously churned out snow to cover the mountains they will race down.

The slopes were soon blanketed in white, and the canons didn’t stop there. A deafening sound continued for hours as they coated the rest of the grey landscape to complete a perfect snowy backdrop that could be broadcast around the world. The water droplets they sprayed into the air hovered like white smoke over the venue as freezing temperatures and chemicals helped turn them into ice.

Artificial snow has become a Winter Olympics fixture as climate change shrinks the number of countries that get enough natural snowfall to hold the event. But Beijing will be the first host to rely completely on man-made powder. The upcoming Olympics will also be the culmination of a six-year effort to turn Zhangjiakou into China’s version of the Alps, creating an upscale winter holiday destination in the hopes of lifting an agricultural region out of poverty.

More : China’s Fake Snow Frenzy for Beijing Olympics Strains Water Supplies


----------



## BigVicTIA (Aug 29, 2012)

Fake fireworks in 2008, fake snow in 2022. What goes around, comes around


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

Real fireworks launched into the sky at Beijing’s full-scale dress rehearsal ….


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485223285285699589


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

About the Beijing 2022 Cauldron ….


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

wow, interesting use of a carrier. LOL
and the Rap breakdown. hmmmm


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

For those planning to watch the Opening Ceremony ………


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*8PM OPENING CEREMONY START TIME*

The actual Winter Olympics Opening Ceremony begins at 8pm local time, not 7.30pm as previously advised. My apologies.

Here is an amended time zone guide to the Ceremony start time:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*China spends billions on Olympics with longer-term goal *
_Excerpt_
Jan 27, 2022

GENEVA (AP) — The finance model for the Winter Olympics calls for the host country to spend several billion dollars, the IOC to earn a couple billion, and sports bodies to share around hundreds of millions.

Fortunately for China, turning a profit from the 2022 Beijing Games was not a priority even before the coronavirus pandemic wiped out some expected sources of income.

Chinese President Xi Jinping set a goal in 2015 to create a new tourism industry in the country.

“It will inspire over 300 million Chinese to participate in winter sports if we win, which will contribute greatly to the development of the international Olympic cause,” Xi said back then, according to China’s official Xinhua news agency.

The buildup to the Olympics, which open on Feb. 4 and close 16 days later, has brought high-speed train lines that will carry athletes to new ski resorts outside Beijing. For the next few decades, those same train lines will be shuttling Chinese tourists to the mountains.

More : China spends billions on Olympics with longer-term goal


----------



## BigVicTIA (Aug 29, 2012)

PyeongChang 2018 was a simple, yet impressive Opening Ceremony which was a contrast from the mass participation from Vancouver 2010 and Sochi 2014 done inside a domed stadium.


----------



## piadolym (Oct 26, 2021)

AustralianFan said:


> About the Beijing 2022 Cauldron ….
> View attachment 2680904
> 
> View attachment 2680907
> ...


maybe a digital flame perhaps...
very excited for this OC!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by judy on 500px








by judy on 500px









by Kim Lee on 500px








by 村尾山叔 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 香蕉牛奶 on 500px








by 香蕉牛奶 on 500px








by 香蕉牛奶 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Winter Olympics Venues at Shougang Cultural Park - 首钢滑雪大跳台*








by Christian_ZOO on 500px








by Christian_ZOO on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The National Speed Skating Oval - 国家速滑馆*








by 虎斑兔儿 on 500px








by 虎斑兔儿 on 500px








by 虎斑兔儿 on 500px








by 虎斑兔儿 on 500px








by 虎斑兔儿 on 500px


​


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

*Mod Note: *Reminder, people - This thread is exclusive to discussion about the sporting venues or the logistics of the events. ie: No politics. There are threads elsewhere for that discussion.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* What it's like to fly into Beijing's Olympic 'bubble' *
_Excerpt_
Feb 1, 2022

Beijing (CNN) - The Beijing Winter Olympics is being hosted inside a veritable fortress -- known informally as the "bubble" -- that takes weeks of careful planning to successfully penetrate.

Designed to prevent the spread of Covid, the bubble is the most ambitious quarantine attempted anywhere since the start of the pandemic.

The journey inside the bubble starts with a copy of the "Playbook," an 83-page rule book described by Olympic officials as a "way of life."

The guide instructs participants to upload their daily temperature readings into an app 14 days before the Games and to isolate during that time to avoid infection. As Omicron cases are surging in Tokyo, where I live, I didn't take any chances.

By the time I departed for Beijing, I was fully vaccinated, had tested negative for Covid twice, and had stocked my suitcase with face masks and snacks to eat if I failed a test and was forced to isolate alone for the entire Winter Games.

More : What it's like to fly into Beijing's Olympic 'bubble'


----------



## andikac (12 mo ago)

From CCTV, uploaded today on youtube


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beijing Olympic Sports Park - 北京奥体公园*








by 林海  on 500px








by 林海  on 500px


​


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Almost time!


----------



## Ioannes_ (Jun 12, 2016)

I am beginning to long for the times of people dressed as birds or with regional costumes forming logos and Olympic rings. what's more, I'm beginning to miss the opening ceremonies with green playground and the athletic tracks in the air. There are too many projections from Rio de Janeiro. Sydney was to blame for imitating Barcelona with the giant flag over the athletes but innovating with a projection.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Before you conclude the world is blaming China, you should read the articles I've linked that highlighted climate issues with Pyeongchang and Sochi. It's not fake news to highlight there is a climate issue with candidate cities. The climate data is real, and no numbers can indicate the natural conditions are right to properly host a snow event. That's why there is so much snow-making equipment working in the first place. Are those machines not real?


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

You tell me that all this snow covering whole mountains are man-made?

Chongli picture shot on 2021/11/7









Chongli picture shot on 2021/11/8









Chongli picture shot on 2021/11/23


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

So all that snow-making equipment now at Beijing's snow event venues are fake?

Just because there's snow cover on the ground doesn't mean it's enough to host an Olympic event. I hope you realize that. Even typical ski resorts for amateurs publish their snow pack data, which I had posted earlier an example from Whistler. They have a base pack of over 2m. Can you see from those aerial shots whether that snow cover is 2m at least?

It's like saying you see water on the ground from the air so you can dive into it. The international sports community doesn't operate on such low standards.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Before you keep posting these fake news agencies making tons of news of Beijing Olympic "fake" snow, show us the links of these same news agencies make news of Pyeongchang Olympic "fake" snow? How many of such news in 2018? What did they say? I never heard such fake news to Pyeongchang like today to Beijing!

And the news for Beijing is FAKE. I showed ton of pictures. The IOC approved all the venue! Stop spreading fake news!



hkskyline said:


> Before you conclude the world is blaming China, you should read the articles I've linked that highlighted climate issues with Pyeongchang and Sochi. It's not fake news to highlight there is a climate issue with candidate cities. The climate data is real, and no numbers can indicate the natural conditions are right to properly host a snow event. That's why there is so much snow-making equipment working in the first place. Are those machines not real?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

General Huo said:


> Before you keep posting these fake news agencies making tons of news of Beijing Olympic "fake" snow, show us the links of these same news agencies make news of Pyeongchang Olympic "fake" snow? How many of such news in 2018? What did they say? I never heard such fake news to Pyeongchang like today to Beijing!
> 
> And the news for Beijing is FAKE. I showed ton of pictures. The IOC approved all the venue! Stop spreading fake news!


The IOC is satisfied because all the snow-making equipment are working hard to pump out artificial snow.

The media is questioning whether this is an appropriate way to making an unsuitable place host the Games, and the wider question that we have less and less cities capable of hosting based on natural climate conditions due to global warming. That is not fake news.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

The snow-making for Yanqing site, only holding Alpine ski events. There is no suitable steep slope in Chongli site. Chongli site holding most of ski events. Both Chongli and Yanqing also need snow-making to keep good shape for competition, which is minimal. Both Chongli and Yanqing are very cold in whole winter. You just need snow making one time to keep using whole winter season.

I remembered when Vancouver Olympics the temperature was too warm and the snow kept melting. Vancouver kept moving snow from long distance to competition sites. All the western media acclaimed Vancouver for their great effort to make the games going. Oh, what about energy wasted to moving tons of snow? what about the water impacted to move from place to another? HOW DISGUSTING!




hkskyline said:


> So all that snow-making equipment now at Beijing's snow event venues are fake?
> 
> Just because there's snow cover on the ground doesn't mean it's enough to host an Olympic event. I hope you realize that. Even typical ski resorts for amateurs publish their snow pack data, which I had posted earlier an example from Whistler. They have a base pack of over 2m. Can you see from those aerial shots whether that snow cover is 2m at least?


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

This is how Vancouver making snow for Olympic Games. I don't remember western media blame Vancouver.

What an energy-saving environment friendly Olympics in Vancouver!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

General Huo said:


> The snow-making for Yanqing site, only holding Alpine ski events. There is no suitable steep slope in Chongli site. Chongli site holding most of ski events. Both Chongli and Yanqing also need snow-making to keep good shape for competition, which is minimal. Both Chongli and Yanqing are very cold in whole winter. You just need snow making one time to keep using whole winter season.
> 
> I remembered when Vancouver Olympics the temperature was too warm and the snow kept melting. Vancouver kept moving snow from long distance to competition sites. All the western media acclaimed Vancouver for their great effort to make the games going. Oh, what about energy wasted to moving tons of snow? what about the water impacted to move from place to another? HOW DISGUSTING!


I hope you can do some more information gathering before spewing out accusations.

Chongli's weather forecast is also borderline for the snow to stay on the ground, hovering around freezing all this week with sun. I highly doubt the snow-making machines can just do a 1-off and can be packed up and sent away for the Games' duration. As with other international ski resorts, they don't just populate the tracks with snow at the start of the season and be done with for the next few months. That's just not how the professional scene works.

The weather data doesn't lie.






chongli weather forecast,national weather forecast - Weather Forecast and Conditions - en.weather.com.cn


Get chongli , hebei, China typical Weather including real-time and OCF temperatures from weather.com.cn



en.weather.com.cn





There were media reports questioning Vancouver's suitability in hosting the Winter Games due to its warm winters. It's an easy Google. I had these within 30 seconds :









Canada's mild climate leaves Winter Olympics short of snow


Organisers in Vancouver shovel snow to the slopes to ensure smooth start to the Games




www.theguardian.com










No snow? No surprise. Vancouver is warmest city to ever host Winter Olympics


With the start of the 2010 Winter Olympics just days away, one of the biggest causes of concern remains the




vancouversun.com


----------



## Ioannes_ (Jun 12, 2016)

AustralianFan said:


> *MASSIVE LED SCREEN IN THE BIRDS NEST STADIUM*
> 
> LED Screen 11,600 square metres in area
> Artificial Intelligence using live-motion capture technology in the massive interactive LED screen
> ...


What is the difference between a projection and LED technology? I mean that the ceremonies *have been dehumanized*. It's like, the Star Wars movies from the 70s-80s with the new trilogy from the 2000s: they look like a video game. In its day it seemed very "pop", but I recognize that Danny Boyle managed to do something truly different in London, with good and bad things, which has been revalued over time.


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

Ioannes_ said:


> What is the difference between a projection and LED technology?


It’s not just LED technology, it’s LED technology _*with artificial intelligence and live motion sensor technology.*_

One is projected, one is not.

One has less clear images beamed from a projector a long way away in the roof of the stadium, while the other has razor sharp high-definition images which can make them 3D in appearance from underneath their very feet.

Projections beamed like a torch from a stadium roof look decidely primitive against a high definition screen under them which responds to performer’s every move with it’s artificial intelligence.

It’s like comparing a beaten up bicycle to a ferrari that flies.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

You should be the person who should do true information gathering before blindly follows fake news spewing out wrong accusations.

Who told you that there is only one snow fall in Chongli at the start of the season and be done with for the next few months. Where is your source? where is your data?

Open your eyes and look at the truth. In Feb there is one snowfall every week in average!






Chongli, China - Climate & Monthly weather forecast


Chongli, China - Climate and weather forecast by month. Detailed climate information with charts - average monthly weather with temperature, pressure, humidity, precipitation, wind, daylight, sunshine, visibility, and UV index data.




www.weather-atlas.com





















Even on the weather forecast site that you quotes, it clearly predicts there will be snowfalls in 3 days out of 9 days! There will a snow in whole day on Feb 12 from small to heavy snow!













hkskyline said:


> I hope you can do some more information gathering before spewing out accusations.
> 
> Chongli's weather forecast is also borderline for the snow to stay on the ground, hovering around freezing all this week with sun. I highly doubt the snow-making machines can just do a 1-off and can be packed up and sent away for the Games' duration. As with other international ski resorts, they don't just populate the tracks with snow at the start of the season and be done with for the next few months. That's just not how the professional scene works.
> 
> The weather data doesn't lie.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL, Did you ever read the news that you posted?

a small local media just softly said everything, no mention about fake snow, but wrote at last "
And Vancouver’s mild climate might *even be a nice break for Olympic spectators*.

“I think that is *probably one of the attractive features of the Vancouver-Whistler bid*,” Carre said. “That if you want to go for the snow you can drive [to Whistler] and be there in a short time period. And if you wish not to, you can stay in Vancouver with a mild temperature … I think there’s something to be said for having something different. *We are unique*.”

Look at the title from Guardian








LOL, "smooth start to the Games"? why the real fake snow in Vancouver became a smooth start, but real snow in China became "fake snow, damage to the environment, hurt athletes and waste energy"? Disgusting!

Where are all those renown big media, CNN, BBC, AP, Reuters etc, why were they so silent when Vancouver move tons of tons of fake snow from distance to the sites. Which is truly damage to the environment, hurt athletes and waste energy! Show us they days after days blasted that Vancouver Games snow was fake!

Don't follow fake news evil agenda.



hkskyline said:


> There were media reports questioning Vancouver's suitability in hosting the Winter Games due to its warm winters. It's an easy Google. I had these within 30 seconds :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Here is the real news for the words coming from real expert








Beijing Winter Olympics: Intl. Ski Federation shares feedback on artificial snow


The use of artificial snow is a key feature of this year's Winter Olympics, as well as a topic of contention because of its production process. On the first official day of competitions, the International Ski Federation shared feedback from participating athletes at a press conference. The chair...




news.cgtn.com




BERNHARD RUSSI Chairman, Alpine Ski Committee International Ski Federation "As I said before, the best snow for alpine skiing today is man-made snow. If we can mix with natural snow, that can even be better, but it is also a question of how you are mediating how much you mix. I think my answer is yes natural snow is great that not the course is ready. As for now, we don't want to have natural snow. That would not be good."


Washington Post is a China bashing fake news in general, but for this mostly pure technical article, it doesn't put too much non-sense inside the article, although no exception it manipulated the title with its evil purpose. Only Yanqing site uses all man-made snow, not whole Beijing Games, and it is man-made snow, NOT fake snow. See its evil agenda.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/olympics/2022/02/01/fake-snow-winter-olympics/


In its end, the conclusion:
*After all the processing, there’s not much difference between natural and machine-made snow for Olympians.
“While they are formed differently,” said Soldier Hollow’s Pierce, “they both end up to be the same thing in the end.”*

Why put "fake snow" in your title, your evil Washington Post


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

General Huo said:


> You should be the person who should do true information gathering before blindly follows fake news spewing out wrong accusations.
> 
> Who told you that there is only one snow fall in Chongli at the start of the season and be done with for the next few months. Where is your source? where is your data?
> 
> ...


This is what you said :

_Both Chongli and Yanqing also need snow-making to keep good shape for competition, which is minimal. Both Chongli and Yanqing are very cold in whole winter. You just need snow making one time to keep using whole winter season._

The fact is the climate in the region is arid, and the snow-making equipment will not likely be used only one time for the entire season, or even for the 2 week duration of the Games.

The climate chart you posted highlights just this. 1.2cm of snowfall for all of Janaury, 2.6cm for February, and 3.2cm for March. Whistler has a snowpack of over 2m (200cm). Obviously, natural snow is not enough for an international sporting event, which is what all those news articles are talking about.

I suggest you read carefully the content, because it's not supporting your arguments at all.



General Huo said:


> Here is the real news for the words coming from real expert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The whole concept of sustainability doesn't change whether athletes have their preference over real or artificial snow. For areas with a lot of natural snow, there are ways to conditions the tracks for international competition standards. Just because some athletes or sports prefer artificial snow doesn't mean the environmental impact of using energy to create artificial snow is any less. You just missed the biggest point of those articles.









Mounting concern over environmental cost of fake snow for Olympics


Beijing Games will require almost 49 million gallons of water to create conditions for Alpine events




www.theguardian.com


----------



## prp002 (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

Is that a nuke? Tall skinny smoke stack in the middle says coal to me but I could be wrong. I know folks associate those parabolic towers mostly with nuclear plants, but they're just cooling towers. They can be used with any type of power plant that uses a heat source to run steam turbines (which is to say: Every power plant that isn't wind, solar, or hydro).


----------



## tinyslam (Mar 11, 2013)

It is a decommissioned steel mill.


----------



## CDReed (Feb 9, 2011)

General Huo said:


> You tell me that all this snow covering whole mountains are man-made?
> 
> Chongli picture shot on 2021/11/7
> View attachment 2746672
> ...


Have to say it was very clever the way the ski jump venue was built with an observation tower that could be used for other purposes.... I think this will be a model for future venues...


----------



## prp002 (Oct 4, 2010)

But skiers wanna ski on real mountains, not big carnival rides in bumfuk nowhere... the arse end of the World


----------



## Brasnz (Nov 9, 2017)

Goodness me, the number of bots in this thread... Chinese government is busy covering things up... not working.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

What a charming and romatic nuclear wreckage LOL


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Inside the National Speed Skating Oval, aka Ice Ribbon Stadium


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Sculptures of Beijing 2022


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

National Sliding Center


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Inside the sliding center


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

Ioannes_ said:


> What is the difference between a projection and LED technology? I mean that the ceremonies *have been dehumanized*. It's like, the Star Wars movies from the 70s-80s with the new trilogy from the 2000s: they look like a video game. In its day it seemed very "pop", but I recognize that Danny Boyle managed to do something truly different in London, with good and bad things, which has been revalued over time.





AustralianFan said:


> It’s not just LED technology, it’s LED technology _*with artificial intelligence and live motion sensor technology.*_
> 
> One is projected, one is not.
> 
> ...



Here they show how the massive LED was constructed:


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

"Bird's nest" is only used to host opening and closing ceremonies for Beijing 2022 Winter Olympics.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

The "Water Cube" is changed to "Ice Cube" to host curling competition. It is my favorite. I personally went inside


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

The Great Wall is lit for the Games


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

The case of the under-age Russian figure skater who now in a hot mess at Beijing 2022 after testing positive for banned substance competing for a country currently banned from the Olympics for multiple doping violations.

This is the biggest Olympic scandal since Tonya Harding and Nancy Kerrigan.

Russia as a country is currently banned from the Olympics so what will this do to their chances of having their ban extended in December 2022?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491980191169761280


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*Why the Beijing Winter Olympics big doping scandal is even more complicated than usual* - 11Feb2022 - ABC News Australia

_“The first big doping case at the Beijing Olympics involves one of its biggest stars”_
“_The country at the centre of it? Russia. Again._
_“Here's a look at the drug that Kamila Valieva of the ROC — short for Russian Olympic Committee and the name under which the country is competing because of previous doping violations — is suspected of taking, and how the situation might play out in coming days”_
_







_


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

The big story of these Olympic Games is why is a 15 year old under-age Russian figure skater taking “Trimtazidine” anyway, which is a heart angina medicine anyway usually taken by much older people? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492010091490336770


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

Meanwhile, at the iconic Birds Nest Stadium, preparations are underway to re-set for the Closing Ceremony on February 20th.


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492344798828965888


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

Seems to be enough snow in the mountain venues. This report is about the first snow in Bejing itself


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492677887794810880


----------



## Lithios (12 mo ago)

AustralianFan said:


> Seems to be enough snow in the mountain venues. This report is about the first snow in Bejing itself
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492677887794810880


Yes i was watching this this my wife. She is from north of Beijing, the town of the southern mountain resort. Such a great park. I have a picture of myself sitting in the imperial throne there, because of her family connections.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

*Mod Note: * Thread cleaned up a bit. 

If anyone has any gripes or questions about posts you are to contact a Mod, not drag the thread off topic. 

Also, the story about the Russian athlete is fine in that it is a news story. Posts that use the subject for attacks will not be tolerated, however. 

Also, keep the language clean. The board is supposed to be safe for minors.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Snowing at Beijing 2022

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492691018436603905


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

The first-ever Olympic Monobob competition!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492699207521935361


----------



## vino_93 (Nov 15, 2019)

srbija said:


> anybody have an idea of future ice hockey in china? not much information on whats going on


IIHF says the Chinese has built 89 ice rinks the last two years : IIHF - IIHF leadership excited in Beijing


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

aand another gold for Norway:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494616351645704198


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

… any news on Closing Ceremony preparations ?


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

* Winter Olympics 2022 - Final Medal Table:*









*Closing Ceremony*


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

General Huo said:


> View attachment 2812653


That's a bit tricky: isn't that the exact opposite of "respect for diversity"?

The only part they left off was "ONE LEADER"


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

Pretty good games despite the difficulties with Corona restrictions. I hope those games(winter sports will boost the living standards of more people in that region. I hated ony one thing about those games: The constant "western" criticism about anything. Here in Deutschland nearly every day they wanted to remind the people, that Zhongguo is bad. They only picked stuff like „There are poor people in Zhongguo“ or „The Uyghur camps!“ or „Only one party, no democracy!“ and one sided stuff like that. This constant one sided critisism is unbearable … When USA is doing an event,nobody here is critizising them about all the waars and conflicts the USA is involved in or has started or that also in the USA alot of poor people exist while the „democratic leaders“ (choice only between pest republicans and cholera democrat party) are also multi million dollar dudes while the USA has the highest prisoners-per-people-rate in the world, including those guy in Guantanamo bay or all the poor souls the CIA is „questioning“ in special rooms aound the world. Even Deutschland has its huge problems like poor children or „assimilation camps“ called „integration courses“ or even corruption (the new Kanzler Scholz and the Cum-Ex scandal). No, all that stuff does not count here or in the USA, only with Zhongguo (or Rossija) problems like that had to be talked about all the time. Thats just a joke … I did not want to watch the games at the national TV of Deutschland here (ARD/ZDF) that intensively like during other olympic games, because all that talk about politics again and again was just a pain. Cant they just do normal sports reporting? All those national fees for that western propaganda garbage … What a shame …


----------



## srbija (Dec 13, 2006)

d.henney said:


> Pretty good games despite the difficulties with Corona restrictions. I hope those games(winter sports will boost the living standards of more people in that region. I hated ony one thing about those games: The constant "western" criticism about anything. Here in Deutschland nearly every day they wanted to remind the people, that Zhongguo is bad. They only picked stuff like „There are poor people in Zhongguo“ or „The Uyghur camps!“ or „Only one party, no democracy!“ and one sided stuff like that. This constant one sided critisism is unbearable … When USA is doing an event,nobody here is critizising them about all the waars and conflicts the USA is involved in or has started or that also in the USA alot of poor people exist while the „democratic leaders“ (choice only between pest republicans and cholera democrat party) are also multi million dollar dudes while the USA has the highest prisoners-per-people-rate in the world, including those guy in Guantanamo bay or all the poor souls the CIA is „questioning“ in special rooms aound the world. Even Deutschland has its huge problems like poor children or „assimilation camps“ called „integration courses“ or even corruption (the new Kanzler Scholz and the Cum-Ex scandal). No, all that stuff does not count here or in the USA, only with Zhongguo (or Rossija) problems like that had to be talked about all the time. Thats just a joke … I did not want to watch the games at the national TV of Deutschland here (ARD/ZDF) that intensively like during other olympic games, because all that talk about politics again and again was just a pain. Cant they just do normal sports reporting? All those national fees for that western propaganda garbage … What a shame …


I agree 100%, here on swedish tv to, only hatred and jelaousy everyday,


----------



## prp002 (Oct 4, 2010)

Here in Australia general indifference and the impression that 2 weeks was 6 months It is a hot summer here so cannot get into any kind of winter mood


----------



## Lithios (12 mo ago)

I guess propaganda is a-ok in this forum. As long as it is anti west.


----------



## prp002 (Oct 4, 2010)

d.henney said:


> Pretty good games despite the difficulties with Corona restrictions. I hope those games(winter sports will boost the living standards of more people in that region. I hated ony one thing about those games: The constant "western" criticism about anything. Here in Deutschland nearly every day they wanted to remind the people, that Zhongguo is bad. They only picked stuff like „There are poor people in Zhongguo“ or „The Uyghur camps!“ or „Only one party, no democracy!“ and one sided stuff like that. This constant one sided critisism is unbearable … When USA is doing an event,nobody here is critizising them about all the waars and conflicts the USA is involved in or has started or that also in the USA alot of poor people exist while the „democratic leaders“ (choice only between pest republicans and cholera democrat party) are also multi million dollar dudes while the USA has the highest prisoners-per-people-rate in the world, including those guy in Guantanamo bay or all the poor souls the CIA is „questioning“ in special rooms aound the world. Even Deutschland has its huge problems like poor children or „assimilation camps“ called „integration courses“ or even corruption (the new Kanzler Scholz and the Cum-Ex scandal). No, all that stuff does not count here or in the USA, only with Zhongguo (or Rossija) problems like that had to be talked about all the time. Thats just a joke … I did not want to watch the games at the national TV of Deutschland here (ARD/ZDF) that intensively like during other olympic games, because all that talk about politics again and again was just a pain. Cant they just do normal sports reporting? All those national fees for that western propaganda garbage … What a shame …



some Germans still bitter about losing the War.


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

prp002 said:


> some Germans still bitter about losing the War.


No I am not! I am happy that the allies stopped the Kaiser and Nazis.


----------



## srbija (Dec 13, 2006)

d.henney said:


> No I am not! I am happy that the allies stopped the Kaiser and Nazis.


I agree, it has nothing to do with bitterness.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

So, did this really feel like the biggest Winter Olympics of all time (spectator restrictions aside)? I'll check back here in a month and see if anyone says Beijing also had the biggest Winter Paralympics ever.

Also, I'm sorry that one of the cross-country skiing races had to be shortened to 30 km due to terribly high winds.


----------



## Lithios (12 mo ago)

It felt like the smallest olympics. No one cares anymore.


----------



## nenad_kgdc (Aug 5, 2009)

Games were simply amazing, all hails to China, great job!!!
I expect more games, summer, winter, and other top sport events will be hosted by China in future, including FIFA WC...
Center of the world is moving towards east Asia...


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

These US athletes do have fun in Beijing Olympics


----------

